# 경제 불황이 지속되자



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I was wondering how you would translate the 자 in this sentence?

미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 지속되자 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다. 

Does it convey the sense that "the economic downturn of the US in the 1950s" was happening *at the same time as* "the decrease in aid"? or does it convey that the decrease in aid happened *because of* the economic downturn?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brandonkim

Hi,

I will try to explain as long as I know.

I would like to translate as belows, however, please note that in translating, some grammatical error might happen because I am not native English speaker.

미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 지속되자 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다.
Since the economic downturn of the US happened in late 1950's had lasted, America gradually reduced its assistance to Korea in economic scale
(if some error in English grammar noticed, please correct me )

Well, as for your question'-자',
'-자' is one of many connective endings.(연결어미)
I hope you know the difference between 어간(stem) and 어미(ending).
Verb consists of 어간(stem)+어미(ending), stem(어간) does not change, but ending(어미) can be switchable depending on situation.

Here, you have to search for 지속되다 from dictionary, which means 'last, continue, endure, persist etc..'  since '-지속되다' is a base form of the verb,'지속되자'

Answer for your question)
its role)
'-자', which is called connective endings(연결어미), here '연결' means playing a role as a bridge between former sentence and latter sentence. 
its meaning when combined verb/adjective)
'-자' combines with the stem of verb/adjective and play a role of causing another result.
Probably you can compare with 'result in', ' cause and effect', etc .

'-자' definition.
동사나 일부 형용사의 어간 뒤에 붙어, 어떤 동작이나 상태가 이루어진 후 그것이 원인이 되어 다른 사실이 발생함을 나타내는 말.
example usuages)
날이 춥자 난방기가 잘 팔리기 시작했다.
그가 동료들을 배신하자 모두들 그를 비난했다.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks so much!!

Can I ask what the difference is between -자 and the other ways to express cause and effect in Korean? Is there a specific nuance writers try to convey in using -자 or are they simply trying to use a different way to say "because" to switch things up? (like how in English we might "since" or "as" instead of repeating "because" too much). 

(1) 미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 지속되자 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다.
(2) 미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 지속됨으로써 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다.
(3) 미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 지속되어 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다.
(4) 미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 지속되니 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다.


----------



## Hit Girl

82riceballs said:


> *at the same time as*



- You're right on. 
There's an old Korean saying - "까마귀 날*자* 배 떨어진다" = "The crow flies, the pear falls" (The crow flies up at the same time as the pear falls)
It means coincidence, usually a situation where you're wrongly accused because you were at the wrong place and at the wrong time.

- However, in this case of "경제 불황이 지속되자", it's cause & effect as brandon explains in detail.

- Different ways to express cause & effect

(1) 미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 지속되자 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다.
(2) 미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 지속됨으로써 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다.

(3) 미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 지속되어 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다. >
(4) 미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 지속되니 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다. > 

The causal link is not apparent in #3 and #4.

Another suggestion is - 경제불황이 계속됨에 따라 한국에 대한 원조를 점차 축소하였다. (following ~)

Hope it helps.


----------



## 82riceballs

Wow thank you so much!! Your insights are very helpful 

I just had one more question- 


Hit Girl said:


> (3) 미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 지속되어 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다. >
> (4) 미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 지속되니 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다. >
> 
> The causal link is not apparent in #3 and #4.



It is surprising to me that the causal link is not apparent, since in Korean class, these are the ways we first learn to express reasons. 

(5) 아기를 돌봐야 하니까 음악회에 갈 수 없다 | I can't go to the concert because I need to watch my child.
(6) 어제 아이스크림을 많이 먹어서 배가 아파요. | My stomach hurts because I ate a lot of ice cream yesterday.

Is this perhaps a difference between oral and written Korean? For instance perhaps in oral Korean (5) and (6) are good enough in oral but not in written Korean?


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh, I'm afraid I dismissed #3 and #4 too quickly! Sorry!

(3) 미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 *지속되어(서)* 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다.
(6) 어제 아이스크림을 많이 *먹어서 *배가 아파요.

> Looking at 3 and 6 side by side, I can see the causal ~어(서).

(4) 미국은 1950년대 후반 경제 불황이 *지속되니* 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다.
(5) 아기를 돌봐야 *하니(까)* 음악회에 갈 수 없다.

> (4) is a correct sentence... but it doesn't sound 100% right. I think it's oral vs written as you said.
If it's 경제 불황이 *지속되니까*, the causal relationship would be totally apparent. The only thing is ~하니까 doesn't sound formal enough.

I need to collect my thought on why I initially felt that 3 and 4 didn't flow well.
I think it's partially due to written vs conversational thing.
자연스럽지 않았기 때문이라고 밖에 말 못하겠어요 ㅠㅠ

Instead, I'll just provide possible alternatives with similar nuances:

- 지속되는 *경제불황으로* 미국은 1950년대 후반 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다.

- 경제불황이 *지속됨에 따라* 미국은 1950년대 후반 한국에 대한 원조 규모를 점차 축소하였다.

- 지속되는 경제불황은 1950년대 후반 미국의 한국에 대한 원조 규모 축소로 이어졌다.
lead to ~

- 지속되는 경제불황은 1950년대 후반 미국의 한국에 대한 원조 규모 축소를 야기했다/초래했다.
result in ~


----------

